# [RADIO] [LEAK] New MR2 Release Radio 1.39.00.0627r



## Alex2190 (Jun 13, 2011)

Hey everyone, I repacked the radio only from the new 1.70.605.0 RUU - Just flashed myself and uploaded the pic to dropbox over 4G CM7 RC 1.2

MD5 - 2f06baac60bc9df19d39398a3980540f
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/12886863/PG05IMG.zip


----------



## humungus (Jun 6, 2011)

The baseband in this screenshot is newer than the one in the Droid Life picture posted today. Droid Life has the baseband as 613, though this has them as 625 and 627.


----------



## SomeGuyDude (Jul 3, 2011)

This is Froyo, right?


----------



## Alex2190 (Jun 13, 2011)

works on anything that supports MR2, the newer froyo leaks, GB, and CM7


----------



## sgtguthrie (Jun 7, 2011)

Thanks, will flash after a charge... Looking forward to it!

sent via rooted THUNDERBOLT with Tapatalk


----------



## DrewM25 (Jun 6, 2011)

New radio seems to be pretty solid so far.. Im getting 4G in my house which I did not have before..


----------



## noisufnoc (Jun 17, 2011)

Subscribed for feedback.


----------



## jr313 (Jun 10, 2011)

Im finna try this out! Thank you sir


----------



## mrreed2u (Jun 10, 2011)

im wondering why the md5 dont match whats shown in the xda thread http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1160374


----------



## mrreed2u (Jun 10, 2011)

im wondering why the md5 dont match whats shown in the xda thread http://forum.xda-developers.com/show....php?t=1160374


----------



## Alex2190 (Jun 13, 2011)

different compression tools probably. the files came directly from the full leaked RUU


----------



## TRE_588 (Jun 6, 2011)

SomeGuyDude said:


> This is Froyo, right?


Under "Android Version" it says 2.3.4 which = gingerbread


----------



## ikithme (Jun 6, 2011)

Is this the radio that came in the OTA? The versions don't seem to match up to what Engadget, Android Police and Droid Life are reporting.


----------



## sigvoror (Jun 24, 2011)

Stock TBolt, updated at 7pm CST. The baseband numbers listed here are correct, they are 1.39.00.0627r, 0.01.69.0625r. And for those of you confused by the picture by the OP, they are running Cyanogenmod 7, so the person is on Gingerbread. However, this update is Froyo, Android 2.2.1


----------



## ikithme (Jun 6, 2011)

sigvoror said:


> Stock TBolt, updated at 7pm CST. The baseband numbers listed here are correct, they are 1.39.00.0627r, 0.01.69.0625r. And for those of you confused by the picture by the OP, they are running Cyanogenmod 7, so the person is on Gingerbread. However, this update is Froyo, Android 2.2.1












Yep I'm totally confused. It's not just the image from Verizon at all, it's me.

Above Image:
"Baseband: 1.39.00.613w, 0.01.69.0613w_1"

Thread:
"1.39.00.0627r"

Yep I'm confused by his image of him running Gingerbread. Compared to me who is looking at Verizons official image and comparing the numbers to the one in this thread.


----------



## PerCompLLC (Jun 11, 2011)

Thank you @Alex2190!!! Just updated my radio on CM7. Nice!


----------



## Alex2190 (Jun 13, 2011)

what was leaked simply seems to be newer, maybe verizon has been testing and older build and decided to release it instead of restarting the testing cycle?


----------



## ssethv (Jun 13, 2011)

I flashed about an Hr ago, so far so good.... I haven't noticed much difference though... and my Location says that I am in Kansas, i should be in FL... oh well.

I will post back if any noticeable changes occur

I switch between CM and dasBAMF 2.1 alot.


----------



## ECFfighter7232 (Jun 6, 2011)

ikithme said:


> Is this the radio that came in the OTA? The versions don't seem to match up to what Engadget, Android Police and Droid Life are reporting.


 Jcase (TeamAndIRC) tweeted this last night "@droid_life can you find out which radio version is actually in the ota? I might of posted ones newer than ota by accident lol"
which is why DL and AP might be showing a different version from the OTA


----------



## earaiden (Jun 25, 2011)

Flashed this last night, so far its working good.
No random reboots, for now.

Update:
Already used for 2 days and no reboots at all, battery seems to last a little bit longer and with the signal I have less 3G disconnects, can't test out the 4G since I live in a area where there is non available.

Sent from my Rooted cM7 ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## sgtguthrie (Jun 7, 2011)

Flashed last night... Improved battery life it seems! Thanks!!! Working great!!!

sent via rooted THUNDERBOLT with Tapatalk


----------



## mobitote (Jul 13, 2011)

+1

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Philosophre (Jul 11, 2011)

loving this radio. flashed yesterday and charged til this morning. after 9hr use with 4g on all day, at 66% right now.


----------



## droidkevlar (Jul 1, 2011)

Guess I'm unlucky. Great GPS lock on along with GPS but battery seems to drain faster...I'm on bamf remix 1.8.6 going to try their rc5 rls this weekend and hope for better battery life


----------

